# I want out of my contract



## familyman (3 Aug 2005)

I just got sworn in,and am having second thoughts,I always had them but it came to head when i got sworn in.My question is ,is it to late or is their something i can do.I just have a feeling it will be too hard on me and the fam,any advice is appreciated.only have a couple days.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2005)

You are just getting " cold feet".....suck it up and carry on !

OR

You signed, you made a commitment and took on obligations, straighten up and get it done

Sorry if its not what you wanted to hear, good luck


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Aug 2005)

I will take the opposite track here.  Call them up, tell them it was all a terrible mistake.  Then, promise everyone you ever met in uniform that you will never darken the army's doorstep again.  Step out of line and make room for someone who will honour their commitments...


----------



## familyman (3 Aug 2005)

i know i know,i expected that,but is it possible?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> i know i know,i expected that,but is it possible?



oh for pete's sake, tomorow is thursday, call the recruiting center and ask them

You are the weakest link...goodbye !

NOTE : Where's kincanucks when we need him ?



			
				forest-gump said:
			
		

> I just got sworn in,and am having second thoughts,I always had them but it came to head when i got sworn in.My question is ,is it to late or is their something i can do.I just have a feeling it will be too hard on me and the fam,any advice is appreciated.only have a couple days.



How do you know its going to be too hard if you don't try it ?  My first year in i was full of regret and it had been what i wanted to do all my life.  I almost didnt re-sign after 3 years. 13 years later, i'm some glad i stayed.  Think about that !


----------



## Gill557 (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> i know i know,i expected that,but is it possible?



Yeah it is.  You can leave at any time up until you graduate from Basic Training.  Its called a VR, stands for Voluntary Release.  

Basically means you were too scared or too weak to try and tough it out.


----------



## familyman (3 Aug 2005)

your right,i got freezing feet,and theirs nothing more that i want to do than honour my queen and country.im more than likely goin to do it but i need a good kick in the arse to keep me focused to many emotions,im also a big softy so take it easy will ya,lol...ty


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> your right,i got freezing feet,and theirs nothing more that i want to do than honour my queen and country.im more than likely goin to do it but i need a good kick in the arse to keep me focused to many emotions,im also a big softy so take it easy will ya,lol...ty



Consider your ass kicked   :threat:


----------



## familyman (3 Aug 2005)

thanks


----------



## 45506445210414924 (3 Aug 2005)

hard on the family??

haha wish my family was like that in a way, hell my parents already have my bags packed, ready to put the for sale sign on the lawn and move down south! And i'm not even sworn in yet! hahaha

Wonder what my dad would do if I told him I have cold feet..... (anyone ever see Mike Tysons 28 second knock out? hehe)

Wish ya luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> I just got sworn in,and am having second thoughts,I always had them but it came to head when i got sworn in.My question is ,is it to late or is their something i can do.I just have a feeling it will be too hard on me and the fam,any advice is appreciated.only have a couple days.



Being in the military is not easy on ones family life, sometimes if your in a relationship it ends. Thats always a possibility but what you have to ask yourself is, if you do get your VR or do get out your contract, will you be able to look at yourself the same way? Will others be able to look at you the same way? Its ok to be nervous about going ahead with your new career choice but don't let it control you. Otherwise if you make the wrong choice that decision will be with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Second Chance (3 Aug 2005)

Just remember this poignant saying, and you will do well.

It comes from a man who was paralyzed from polio, but still managed to become the 32nd president of the United States. 

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself"
   Franklin D. Roosevelt

Good Luck.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Aug 2005)

You will not be alone in the "second thoughts section" at Basic Trg, if you don't try you will never know for sure.  Just think if Smokey Smith had...


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> i know i know,i expected that,but is it possible?



I am not being harsh here, just telling it how it is....

The question is Lads, is this person for real or just looking for an audience or to start a flame war. If he is real, he has a brain   :-\ , and the power to make the call and speak to someone, but I would say give the ole ball bag a squeeze for some extra testosterone, be a man and give it a go.

There is nothing wrong with feeling apprehensive, its called human nature and a fear of the unknown.

Wes


----------



## Zombie (3 Aug 2005)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> your right,i got freezing feet,and theirs nothing more that i want to do than honour my queen and country.im more than likely goin to do it but i need a good kick in the arse to keep me focused to many emotions,im also a big softy so take it easy will ya,lol...ty



A full 360 in half an hour. Seems like this is not the last time you are going to have second thoughts. Just remember what made you want to do it in the first place and once you've made your decision stand by it.


----------



## pappy (3 Aug 2005)

don't people think about life changing decisions anymore?  Suck it up and tough it out, you'll be the better man for it. Besides it's only a few years, it's will pass in a flash...

Don't do what some dumb-arsed Recurit did when I was in Boot Camp.... (long before "don't ask - Don't tell crap")

This moron Recruit decided he didn't want to continue after his first week so he comes up with this "brilliant Idea" to tell his Drill Instructor during "Quiet Time"  a "personal detail"

Well for you non-Marines, during Quiet Time you had one hour a day to catch up on your letter writing, studying, etc, anything but talking, and making noise... You could hear pins drop in the squad bay.  Well up trots the afore mentioned Recurit, he knocks on the hatch asking the DI for permission to speak.... first mistake.

The DI comes out.... the Recurit says, with all of us listening....  "Sir, this Recurit is GAY. Sir"  Second mistake.

Dead Silence..... 

So Drill Instructor SSGT Prados drops trou and says "Great, my wifes away for the weekend.... PROVE IT" without cracking a smile...

more Dead Silence....

The Recurit speechless just stood there dumbfounded....

The rest of us, where a tad bit smarter, even after a week we new better to make a sound or laugh....

DI Prados was not at all pleased....

"Ok Recurit Coc##%&*@#, if mine isn't to your liking pick one....              SHORT ARMS INSPECTION!"

In an instant 120 Recurits stood tall on our footlockers, everyone of us hoping this would end without "Proof"

Happy Ending for us, he was not Gay or at least unwilling to prove his skills.  Relife shortly came back to our young lives.  But "Recruit Coc#$%^&*!" had a few more days of out right living hell to pay before being bounce out of the Corps.

So Don't do anything Stupid,  if you really don't want to do it, then make a few calls.  But if it's just "butterflies" rest assured we all had doubts we made the right desision.  Your not alone.  You will have to make a lot of tough desicions in your life, don't strat off by running away from your fears, step up and learn to overcome them.


----------



## Lerick (4 Aug 2005)

i swear in yestarday dude,u dont know till u try! no pain no gain...work on ur weakness


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Aug 2005)

Pappy that was the funniest thing I read today ;D As for Forrest Gump, suck it up, soldier on and honour your commitment! :threat:


----------



## P-Free (4 Aug 2005)

Go. Your spot could have been mine so don't waste it.


----------



## strongchristian (4 Aug 2005)

On a sidenote: As slow as the recruiting process is (as I'm finding out now) one of the advantages of that is that you have lots of time to be sure whether it is what you want or not. Its not like you join the army impulsively or without lots of reflection. I second that its probably butterflies!

Just curious, what is your MOC?


----------



## Gunnar (4 Aug 2005)

I'm a civvy, cuz I couldn't make it in.  You can.  Try not to screw it up.

If you're really unsuited for the military, you will be given every opportunity to quit during Basic.  If you don't at least try, you will always wonder if you should have.

Try it.  The worst that can happen is that they fail you out...but then you'll be out, and you'll know.


----------



## Jordan411 (4 Aug 2005)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> If you're really unsuited for the military, you will be given every opportunity to quit during Basic.   If you don't at least try, you will always wonder if you should have.
> 
> Try it.   The worst that can happen is that they fail you out...but then you'll be out, and you'll know.


I agree 100%. If you really do have the desire to serve your country and you back out now, you are going to have to live with that chip on your shoulder every single time someone mentions anything military related.


----------



## FreeFloat (4 Aug 2005)

Signing up isn't as easy as falling off a bike.  IME you have to keep at the recruiting center time and time again pushing your paperwork through before you even get called in for that magical swearing in.

It's cold feet, forrest-gump.

Try it, you may like it.

But to echo what other posters said, if you don't give it *your all*, you will be left forever wondering if you "could have" made it.

I originally signed on with the Reserves because I wanted "an out" if military training and I failed to get along.  Whaddya know, now I have one more year to go to get my CD..... that means just about 12 years in, and only about two years of that time has been "part-time" service!  As it's been pointed out to me, I "could have" been Reg F several times over.......

Don't give up.  Ever.  If you're not meant to be there, before long you won't be.


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Aug 2005)

> work on ur weakness



Speaking of which, you've been asked to cease with the web-speak. Start using "you" and "your", and dump the "dude", or I'm upping your warning level.


----------



## Lerick (4 Aug 2005)

just do what ever YOU have to do god!


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

You will never know unless you try....

To throw in my own story. I decided to have my third child at home(we were living in the Q's at the time). 
The day I was in labor I told my midwife I wanted to go to the hospital because I was scared and it was hurting to much and I wanted drugs. 2 hours later my son was born on my bed and weighed in at 9lbs 7oz....and no drugs! She fought me and pushed me, and at times left me completely alone....but I did it!

I was terrified, but if I could fight my fears and do that, when why can't you buck up and serve your country for the next three years...at least it is not a lifetime commitment.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2005)

My god..this is turning into another gigantic hugfest.......


Stay and make good on your commintment or leave and never speak of it again



end rant


----------



## SemperFidelis (4 Aug 2005)

Hey forrest-gump ...I applied in June, its something Ive wanted to do for about six years now.   Always...''OOOO I want to join the military'' since I could remember. So finally, I got a pair and did it, instead of sitting backing, wishing, thinkings its great what these people do, I'm going to become one of them (hopefully).   I have a fitness test to do soon, and now that time is coming closer and closer...I'm having more than second thoughts but the moment I get cold feet or second thoughts, I think about the reasons why I joined in the first place.   Obviously theres going to be difficult times...but I just think of all the great things like accomplishments, discipline, service, and achievement that is to be had in having such self-sacrificing, courageous and patriotic job.   I don't think there's a career better than that! Don't be a sucker for that quick reward.   Failure is not an option...but should basic be difficult enough (and I don't mean not being able to suck it up buttercup but actually DIFFICULT to the point where you just cant take it) than get your VR.   Like Forrest Gump himself said..."sometimes there just aren't enough rocks"
P.S. Im a 20 yr old female


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

I was discussing this with my hubby as we were working on his brakes and all he had to say was 

"Suck it up, Buttercup"....


----------



## Sf2 (4 Aug 2005)

> A full 360 in half an hour. Seems like this is not the last time you are going to have second thoughts. Just remember what made you want to do it in the first place and once you've made your decision stand by it.



Um, wouldn't that have been a 180?  As in a U turn?   I think you just pulled a Costanza.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

Well, I think you've had enough advice. The consensus is there. Take it or leave it. Time YOU made the decision.


----------

